# So who saw the Eclipse.....?   :3



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, 'fess up!.....   :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 22, 2017)

I saw it at 97-98% totality through Shade 14 goggles.

It was cloudy all morning and didn't look like it was going to be able to be seen at all but about 11:30am, 17 minutes before it was scheduled to start the sky cleared and the Sun came out. I grabbed my lawn chair, my _walkman_, earbuds and went outside to watch it.

About half way into it things weren't as clear and it seemed like my goggles were fogging up but a slight haze had moved in. It stayed clear enough to see the whole thing through the totality, with only a very slight sliver of the Sun visible at the top.

Not long after that clouds and a storm moved in and that was the end of it for me. I came back inside and jammed to Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon, the last song being Eclipse.

All that you touch 
All that you see 
All that you taste 
All you feel. 
All that you love 
All that you hate 
All you distrust 
All you save. 
All that you give 
All that you deal 
All that you buy, 
beg, borrow or steal. 
All you create 
All you destroy 
All that you do 
All that you say. 
All that you eat 
And everyone you meet 
All that you slight 
And everyone you fight. 
All that is now 
All that is gone 
All that's to come 
and everything under the sun is in tune 
but the sun is eclipsed by the moon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I saw it at 97-98% totality through Shade 14 goggles.
> 
> It was cloudy all morning and didn't look like it was goingo t be able to be seen at all but about 11:30am, 17 minutes before it was scheduled to start thje sky cleared and the Sun came out. I grabbed my lawn chair, my _walkman_, earbuds and went outside to watch it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, here in the South, we got quite a bit of it too, but it didn't go total.....      Also, I was thinking of Pink Floyd during it too!.....   XD   Small world, eh!?.....


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 22, 2017)

Missed it. It was like 10:30 in the morning.  Could have stayed up, I suppose.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 22, 2017)

It was completely foggy at our house (we're near the pacific ocean, and in the summer the marine layer often covers the coastal mountains).  At 10:15, when the eclipse was supposed to be 70% or so, you couldn't see trees that were 100 feet away, it was so foggy.  All that happened: It got light in the morning, then it got darker again, then it got light again, and around noon or 1pm the fog finally lifted and it got sunny.

Beautiful day otherwise, nice and cool in the afternoon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

OJ said:


> Missed it. It was like 10:30 in the morning.  Could have stayed up, I suppose.


Yeah, but there's always recordings too!.....   :3


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

ralphbsz said:


> It was completely foggy at our house (we're near the pacific ocean, and in the summer the marine layer often covers the coastal mountains).  At 10:15, when the eclipse was supposed to be 70% or so, you couldn't see trees that were 100 feet away, it was so foggy.  All that happened: It got light in the morning, then it got darker again, then it got light again, and around noon or 1pm the fog finally lifted and it got sunny.
> 
> Beautiful day otherwise, nice and cool in the afternoon.


Sounds PRETTY!.....   :3   Also, I'm sorry you didn't get to see the Eclipse.....      But I'm glad you got to enjoy the day anyway.....   :3


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 24, 2017)

The Science Museum of Minnesota had a summer camp for my daughter, and lots of events all day.
I made a homemade viewer out of a Florsheim shoe box with a transparent side-window and foil pinhole (lens).
Well, needless to say the place was packed. We planned a picnic lunch and traveled early, it was great... 

EDIT: The eclipse was around 80% of totality.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 24, 2017)

bookwormep said:


> The Science Museum of Minnesota had a summer camp for my daughter, and lots of events all day.
> I made a homemade viewer out of a Florsheim shoe box with a transparent side-window and foil pinhole (lens).
> Well, needless to say the place was packed. We planned a picnic lunch and traveled early, it was great...
> 
> EDIT: The eclipse was around 80% of totality.


Wow.....   :3    Sounds like you guys had fun!.....      Me and my Mom bought some glasses and watched it that way.....      But it wasn't at totality where we live.....      So I could still look at the Sun, though, being the Sun, it was still hard to see the Moon without the glasses.....   XD


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 24, 2017)

Look down, not up!  I didn't have a filter to look at the eclipse directly.  But, I could see the shadow of it on the porch deck!  

They said we were in the 93% eclipse area, but it seemed like only a heavy thunderstorm in terms of darkness.  The light had an eerie effect though, because (unlike dawn and dusk) - the light was still directly overhead.  Made it seem odd.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 24, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> Look down, not up!  I didn't have a filter to look at the eclipse directly.  But, I could see the shadow of it on the porch deck!
> 
> They said we were in the 93% eclipse area, but it seemed like only a heavy thunderstorm in terms of darkness.  The light had an eerie effect though, because (unlike dawn and dusk) - the light was still directly overhead.  Made it seem odd.


Well, we had some glasses, so we were all set.....   :3   But wow.....   :O   That's a cool way to put it!.....   :3   Makes me wish I could have seen it!.....   :3


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 25, 2017)

RedPhoenix said:


> Well, we had some glasses, so we were all set.....   :3   But wow.....   :O   That's a cool way to put it!.....   :3   Makes me wish I could have seen it!.....   :3



I thought it was pretty cool too.  But, looking around the net, it turns out to be a pretty common thing during eclipses, where the gaps between leaves act like pinhole cameras (bunches of them).  I put up a video of my deck showing the crescents and circles. If you pause the video, in a couple places it shows the whole sun with the moon in the middle:


----------

